# San Diego FTC



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, you guys are making me mad. You're having a party down there without me, aren't you?! :evil:


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, Billy quit smoking five days ago............some grouchy party.
Almost all dogs are back in the Open. Except Pace. Heard Arnie did well in the Derby,
Lynn


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Tell Billy, good luck. I quit 10 years ago and I still want one. Hope he makes it. I know it's tough but so is Billy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

moorelabs said:


> Yeah, Billy quit smoking five days ago............some grouchy party.


Uh oh! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Its hard to imagine Christmas in 3 weeks while basking in these rays !
FYI 58 called back to land blind in Open, 11 back to 4th series in the Derby.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Lynn, you must be joking? Good deal for Billy!!! 

Hope you, mike and crew give em hell this weekend. give dix a pat for me.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

If you want to take his mind off smoking, ask him about his first trip to a strip club.....

/Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully someone can fill in the other Derby placements. This is the only one I know so far:

3) Firemark's Holy Terra -- Pat DeNardo (Pleasant)

Go Terra (Team Jake-let)!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

1st. Esmeralda / Patti Kiernan
2nd. Lou / Micki Rawlins
And sorry to say I know nothing more about the derby


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Did the Q start today?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes qual started today but sorry I don't have callbacks. I think one series was done today


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

moorelabs said:


> Yeah, Billy quit smoking five days ago............some grouchy party.
> Almost all dogs are back in the Open. Except Pace. Heard Arnie did well in the Derby,
> Lynn


Gad, first he quit lunches. Now he quits smoking. He's headed for the monastery...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

zipmarc said:


> first he quit lunches.


What??!!:shock: So this is what I have to look forward to? The _New_ Billy?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> What??!!:shock: So this is what I have to look forward to? The _New_ Billy?


He quit lunching a while ago. Work, work, work.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Derby Results

1st- Patti Kiernan - Zelda

2nd - Mickey Rawlins - Lou

3rd - Luann Pleasant - Terra

4th - Arine Erwin - Keno

RJ - Ken Thorsen - Maxine

Jams - Wnedy Pennington - Nemo, Bruce Mullis-Padre, Marie Doherty-Casey, Steve Shaver-Lucy, Luann Pleasant-Cash


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats on the Jam w/ Lucy, Steve!



M


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Just heard there are four more dogs to run *in the* *morning*....... on Monday. Can you believe it???????


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Just heard there are four more dogs to run *in the* *morning*....... on Monday. Can you believe it???????


And where was the field trial committee??? They only had 65 dogs??

Inquiring minds want to know???

Angie


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any am news. I left before placements


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

moorelabs said:


> Just heard there are four more dogs to run *in the* *morning*....... on Monday. Can you believe it???????


Thats what happens when you lay a obvious triple yoker in the first. 58 of 65 to second.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Fire N Ice said:


> Thats what happens when you lay a obvious triple yoker in the first. 58 of 65 to second.


Ouch!!

Whats the word on the Q and Am? Lynn, how did the "Moore" Gang do this weekend?

How bout my little red bitch in the Q? Must not be good if i have to ask. LOL


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

They carried *35* dogs to the fourth series, and I believe I heard that was the only real all age series they put on. Right you are Mike.
Lynn


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Whats the word on the Q and Am? Lynn, how did the "Moore" Gang do this weekend?
> 
> How bout my little red bitch in the Q? Must not be good if i have to ask. LOL


 
What, you don't want to call and ask the guy who quit smoking cold turkey _and _has to stay in Niland on Monday???........yes, he is one of the four. 

Michael finished both Brook and Reagan in both Open and Am, but the Am last series was questionable for both. It sounded tough. 

Sorry, I did not hear about Dixie, Josh.
LM


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

moorelabs said:


> They carried *35* dogs to the fourth series, and I believe I heard that was the only real all age series they put on. Right you are Mike.
> Lynn


35!!!! That is a joke!!!! Interesting to see who places if you catch my drift! Hopefully it is so hard only 6 to 8 are able to do it.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

moorelabs said:


> What, you don't want to call and ask the guy who quit smoking cold turkey _and _has to stay in Niland on Monday???........
> LM


Hell NO!!! Thinking I'll wait to give him a ring.

Not sure what will give him the red arse more quiting smoking or having to spend one more night in Niland.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Well both our dogs did it, so what does that tell you?


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

moorelabs said:


> Well both our dogs did it, so what does that tell you?


How cool everyone wins big surprise!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Josh, Dixie jammed, just heard.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

OK, thanks Lynn.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

For some strange reason, I am able to give you the results for the Amateur---just gave them to Kim on the phone as she was boarding her plane:

First Shadow's Whiteshoes O/H Glenda Brown
Second FTCH AFTCH Ottercreek's Gryphon O/H Larry Baker
Third Runnin's Molly B O/H Mickey Rawlins co-owner B. Clasby
Four AFC CFC CAFC Candlewoods Prizefighter O/H Jim Harvie 
RJ CFC CNAFC Northern Dancer II O/H Jim Harvie

Jams: 3, 26, 33, 34, 35, 39, 42, 43, 44, 52

Although it might seem like my opinion may be slightly influenced, it was a very good Amateur. The judges used the terrain and water very well, their mechanics were good, the marks and blinds were challenging and they got a lot of answers all the way through.

I did not enter the Open but dropped by at the very end and saw only a few dogs run and those under very poor lighting conditions. From what I understand, there are four dogs left to run in the morning. 

When they gave out the placements for the Amateur, they still did not have the results of the Qual so I am sorry I cannot give those to you.

Glenda


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS GLENDA on your WIN!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy Z said:


> CONGRATULATIONS GLENDA on your WIN!!!!


*Ditto Glenda!!*


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

OK GLENDA!!!!!!!Congratulations

Janet


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Angie B said:


> And where was the field trial committee??? They only had 65 dogs??
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know???
> 
> Angie


65 open entries, 60 starters after scratches
After test dog ran Friday morning it was announced by the FT chair that the open would only run 1 series Friday
1st series ended around 1 pm. 2 pick ups, all other 58 called back to Sat morning double land blind.
46 called back to water blind. Water blind did not finish Saturday, 16 left to run Sunday. 35 called back to 4th and most dogs were doing test, estimated 25 Jams when all done.
Callbacks and mechanics complete support by FT Chair
Most bizarre Open I have run. I don't think I will have that club on my future list of trials.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats Glenda!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Glenda on your Amateur win with Billie. Couldn't happen to a better person.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Glenda,

Congratulations! (Although, I'd prefer to see the same result with you running a Golden)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JKL said:


> 65 open entries, 60 starters after scratches
> *After test dog ran Friday morning it was announced by the FT chair that the open would only run 1 series Friday, 1st series ended around 1 pm.*


I'll not comment on the testing or the callbacks, 'cause anyone who has judged has had situations where stuff like that has happened (plus, I wasn't there :wink.....but I can't imagine a reality where declaring then _executing_ *this* would turn out well. Obviously it didn't. 

_Surely_ there have to be extenuating circumstances.....*surely*.....that caused 4 (+/-) hours of daylight to be wasted on Friday with the full approval of the committee and the judges....

kg


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Glenda!! Walkin' the walk!

M


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to Glenda!!!!

And to Mickey and Molly for their 3rd! woohoo!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*QUALIFYING RESULTS*

1st #21 Flashfire's Scarlett O'Hara O/H Dave Kirker

2nd #12 Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Russ

3rd #7 Jazztime Montana Cowboy O-Larry & Anna Calvert H-Larry

4th #24 Glen Lake F-4d Phantom, SH O-Scotty & Gail Seward H-Scotty

RJ # 14 Watermark's The Black Pearl O-Howard Kuning H-Luann Pleasant

JAMS: 3,4,5,8,18,22


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the 2nd, Russ! 

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Russ and Cal! 

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Russ and Cal!

Aaron


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Great job Russ!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

K G said:


> I'll not comment on the testing or the callbacks, 'cause anyone who has judged has had situations where stuff like that has happened (plus, I wasn't there :wink.....but I can't imagine a reality where declaring then _executing_ *this* would turn out well. Obviously it didn't.
> 
> _Surely_ there have to be extenuating circumstances.....*surely*.....that caused 4 (+/-) hours of daylight to be wasted on Friday with the full approval of the committee and the judges....
> 
> kg


I have told you how it was with no opinions on tests or callbacks. Trial was run according to FTC instructions.


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

JKL said:


> I have told you how it was with no opinions on tests or callbacks. Trial was run according to FTC instructions.


Kim theres no need for you to comment, I'll do it for you. A JOKE!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*OPEN RESULTS*

1st #21 Classic Loose Cannon O-Judy Pond H-Bill Sargenti (earns FC)
2nd #45 FC Adams Acres Water Lilly O-Marion Boulton Stroud H-Bill Sargenti
3rd #10 FC AFC Volwood's Angel O/H Jack Vollstedt
4th #51 FC Carronade's Last Survivor O-Ken & Sani Thorsen, H-Ken
RJ # 3 Carbon's Blue Pursuit O-Steve Kompf & Missy Bell H-Missy

I do not have the JAMs yet. They should be on EE later today.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Russ!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Whoee! Congratulations Judy.You can send those other two junkyard dogs to me now any time you want to.

Jeff


just kidding(maybe)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JKL said:


> I have told you how it was with no opinions on tests or callbacks. Trial was run according to FTC instructions.


Kim, with all due respect, I was trying to convey the incredulity with which I view the situation in an attempt to open up the discussion to anyone else who'd like to express an opinion or who may have knowledge that YOU don't.

It is without question _extraordinary_ for circumstances to exist that would allow a committee to permit an Open stake to end its testing day with so much daylight left to burn, _especially_ when their first series callbacks were so "liberal." Announcing that the first series would be the ONLY series run on Friday in _advance of the start of testing_ defies _years_ of time and daylight management logic. For my money and my money only, I can't personally imagine a situation where I would leave the field with 58 of 60 dogs called back and not at least START another series. I personally can't imagine a situation where I wouldn't pull the plug on the first series after the first 10 or so dogs had run and my co-judge and I weren't getting the answers we needed to get...but again, as I stated in my first post, I DON'T KNOW what went on with regard to that decision and I'm not questioning it. I _am_ (and I know others are too that aren't posting here) however RABIDLY interested in knowing HOW the "time" situation came to exist. I'd think a TON of people would like to know so that THEY could use that information to help them avoid ever being in the same situation.

Now, seeing as how _you_ aren't listed as one of the field trial committee members, is it feasible/fathomable/possible that SOMETHING was going on that REQUIRED the FTC to pursue the direction they adopted? That said, if you know EVERYTHING that the FTC knows, then so be it...but if there is _other information_ out there that would help explain this "joke" as someone else put it, would it not be useful to know so that the participants in this sport might learn from it? NOBODY wants this sort of thing to happen, especially judges. 

_Simply_ seeking to understand regards,

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Glenda, I apologize for not acknowledging your *win*! 

Thanks to all who have corresponded privately with me regarding this thread. By your requests, I will not mention specifics here.

All I'll say is, it's a safe bet it doesn't happen this way _next_ year! ;-)

Come on 2009 regards, 
kg


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Russ said:


> *QUALIFYING RESULTS*
> 
> 1st #21 Flashfire's Scarlett O'Hara O/H Dave Kirker
> 
> ...


Congrats Russ!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Glenda Brown said:


> First Shadow's Whiteshoes O/H Glenda Brown
> Second FTCH AFTCH Ottercreek's Gryphon O/H Larry Baker
> Third Runnin's Molly B O/H Mickey Rawlins co-owner B. Clasby
> Four AFC CFC CAFC Candlewoods Prizefighter O/H Jim Harvie
> ...


Very cool. Congrats Glenda!


----------

